# Wedding Dress in Suitcase...



## princess_bump

Packing tips and any advice, especially from brides who got married aboard and checked their dress in (in hold) would be fab :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

oooh crap! what a question. I dont have a clue. Dont pack it with any liquids or oil based products (moisturiser etc) dont pack it with any solids or electricals. Pack it with similar colour clothes and mark the suitcase 'fragile & important- if this gets losts you die!' kinda thing !!! haha


----------



## polo_princess

Are you having it pressed when you get out there? 

Personally id have it in its bag, and then double up with 2 bin bags, putting them on at opposite ends iykwim? Then as above, no liquids or anything that could damage the dress in there


----------



## honeybee2

also nothing where the colour can run from one thing to another esp if it rains and the suitcase gets wet. so many things you have to think about!!!. what material is it?


----------



## princess_bump

Well so far we've thought, it can be packed in it's dress bag, it can be pressed out there by our coordinator if need be, though i don't think it will need be tbh, the Florida humidity could probably sort it :lol:
the material is hard to describe :blush: it's not really a crease fabric :lol: 

love the idea of the bin bags holly! think i might try and get another bigger dress bag, and top and tail it. it can basically go in a suitcase on it's own, just with maddi's dress, which is similar. so def. not sharing with me shampoo! :haha:

i was thinking just in the dress bag, packed straight, then folded in half, and packed with tissue paper?!

and then marked with a 'lose and feel my wrath' kinda phase :lol:


----------



## honeybee2

cant you take it as hand luggage?


----------



## aly888

I wouldnt want to let it out of my site :lol: but yeah, the more protective coverings the better really. Make sure you strap the suitcase up with about 50 straps. The last thing you want to happen is to be standing in the airport waiting for your bag and to see your wedding dress going around the conveyor on it's own, or half hanging out the suitcase!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't think I could let ti out of my sight either! Can you take it on as hand luggage? I would mush rather crease my dress and fold it like 4 times and have it hand luggage and pressed when I get there than leave it in a suitcase with all the other 'ordinary' things :lol: I'd be too scared of it getting lost! But thats just me! 

I agree with Holly pack it in bin bags also and lots of tissue paper and no liquids at all infact I would probably put it in a suitcase of its own :rofl: x


----------



## princess_bump

it has it's own suitcase MissMummyMoo ;) it just wont fit in hand luggage :blush: i've had some amazing advice from the gorgeous dimbo, so shall be following it all :D 
thanks lady! i shall keep you updated about what happens :D


----------



## Feltzy

Most planes have a place to hang wedding dresses up I think, I asked a guy at work who got married abroad what they did with the dress and he said his wife took it on the plane and they had a cupboard with hangers. In fact I've seen them hang things in them myself, maybe its worth a call to the airline?


----------



## princess_bump

Feltzy said:


> Most planes have a place to hang wedding dresses up I think, I asked a guy at work who got married abroad what they did with the dress and he said his wife took it on the plane and they had a cupboard with hangers. In fact I've seen them hang things in them myself, maybe its worth a call to the airline?

thanks hon, it's a brilliant idea, and even though we're flying with upgrades both ways, the airline can't do it :dohh: i will speak to them upon our arrival at check it though :D


----------

